# OK, with the season....



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ending, how was ur winter? Under,over, avg or never happened?

I understand Colorado is having a little Blizzard right now so Buff and crew can weight in in a couple of days. Of course the Iowa, Nebraska, Wisconsin, and Minnesota guys will get theirs tonight.... How was everyone else's?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Below avg. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

Below average and for the Milwaukee area with this current storm they are saying 1-3 which is fine with me. It would really suck pushing 8-10" of wet snow we got to do that earlier this winter and it sucked


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Pushed snow 7 times. Last year it was 15 or16 times along with a couple roofs shoveled.
But logging was great all winter, perfect conditions for the most part. 

Diversification is essential.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

An astonishing 5". A lot of .5" snows. Basically never happened


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Well below average as far as snow. We had a ton of salting events here. Last year we probably plowed 30 times. This year maybe 10. For us we made out well considering we are all contracts... And we signed some pretty nice ones this winter


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Close to average maybe a bit below, but it seemed like a light year after the last couple years.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Below average, plowed I want to say 8 times, usually 10+, last winter it was 18 times. Hope to get another good one next year, but that seems like wishful thinking...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Got about half of our yearly average. Hopefully it dries up a bit so we can get back to work


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

~60" below average going into tonight. 9 storms before tonight


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Average 12 plowable storm so far 8


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Roughly half of normal times out


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

peteo1;2133235 said:


> Got about half of our yearly average. Hopefully it dries up a bit so we can get back to work


Good thinking, This is what I'm hoping for, Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Usually plow around 18 times, besides seasonal invoiced 3 times.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Average winter 18 trips, Per trip jobs, Invoiced 3 times. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Salting was above average due to a ton of small events. 

Plowing was below average trips, but labor was probably the same due to 3 storms that kicked our butts. 

I think we're just over 50", so 25" below average. 

The sleet storm that only accumulated to 2-3", but plowed like 12+. 
The 10-12" that was nice, wet and heavy.
Then the alleged 7" that was closer to a foot. Still not sure where they measured that.

All were long duration, and took a long time to clear. All but the first were plowed more than once, but they were still killers. 

Last year was nice, it was cold and snowy. Quite a few breaks between storms as well, so I could catch up on sleep, so it was enjoyable. '13-'14 was cold and very snowy, don't need that again.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Pushed 5 times. Salted 20ish, I'm down 30ton from last year. I'm ok with cashing cheques for nothen.. win some loose some, it all works out


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes Mark, I forgot them small storm salt events, Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

We got a few small one's here. The one big storm. But that was about it. The town called me out for the big storm, so I made some money that day. The plowing for me is just extra income.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Ty27;2133181 said:


> An astonishing 5". A lot of .5" snows. Basically never happened


^^^^^ Ding, ding, ding. This right here. A WHOOLLLEEE LOT OF NOTHING. SUCKED. Seasonal avg is typically 24".


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

First snow was late November which is aboot 6wks late. December through January was pretty good, storms produced good amounts and had a 6wk dry spell. Plowed St Patrick’s day, got a blizzard yesterday that left 16-24” in the area I work, have more snow coming in Saturday and it’s in the forecast for next week too. March - April are our higher snow months and storms in May are pretty common. All my contracts end June 1st and I still have a ways to go before it’s over. At home I’m aboot 65” for the year which is on track for our average.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

This year proves why you need a mix of contracts (set price for the whole season) and per trippers. (heavy on the contracts) We received more snow in day in February (24.5" in 13 hours) then we did from Nov 1- March 24. Thank the Lord for contracts! We average 100" this year less then 46" i believe. mostly .5-1" salts if that


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

It felt like winter never happened in my area. Every big storm missed us. We where 1" over from breaking the least amount of snow record. Financially it was great winter, seasonal snow contract money kept flowing in while we framed houses in 40-50 degree weather all winter long


----------



## halfkeck (Sep 9, 2015)

Did a lot of research based on what guys on this site and others are using, basically doubled our equipment. Had one real good event (Jonas) and one so-so. Billed more than last year, so that is good, added on some good customers. Just wanted one more real good event to pay off my investments in one season. Hoping for more next season!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;2133349 said:


> The sleet storm that only accumulated to 2-3", but plowed like 12+.


Wasn't that fun!?!?!?! If im not mistaken, that was my first plowable event of the season. What a pain it was. Your right 2-3 inches of sleet really does push like 12+ of wet heavy snow. Pretty light year over all for us as well...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think I plowed 5 times. Largest amount of snow I pushed at one time was maybe 4".

I'm sure glad I didn't buy a wheel loader last fall like I was set on doing. payup


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

We hit our seasonal average of 25".Couple big storms but less storms/pushes.Compared this year with last year- Snow income was only 36% of last years total! Oh well:crying: Went through 80 tons of salt last year,this year only 22.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Went out six times this year. Twenty two last year. But it makes complete sense because I added three trucks this year.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Wish every year was like this 
One big event 20" melted in a few days and then like 8 saltings with 2 pushes 
Construction crews worked almost everyday 
So seasonal contracts winners construction work winner 
If if wanted a lot of snow I would move


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

WIPensFan;2133170 said:


> Below avg. Thanks for bringing it up!


I Plowed and salted 15 times. And Salt only, 16 times. That's from Nov 21st which was first event (4" snow) to March 24th (salted 3 times that day for freezing rain).

That's a below avg. year for me. I would like to go out 25-30 times to plow and salt. Salt only is pretty good at 16 times out.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

WIPensFan;2133780 said:


> I Plowed and salted 15 times. And Salt only, 16 times. That's from Nov 21st which was first event (4" snow) to March 24th (salted 3 times that day for freezing rain).
> 
> That's a below avg. year for me. I would like to go out 25-30 times to plow and salt. Salt only is pretty good at 16 times out.


Dang! If I plowed 25 -30 times in my area/pricing I could retire as a millionaire in five years lol That is if I didn't have a nervous breakdown


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I bet you charge more for less plowing then the guys who are out almost every day


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Not meant rude 
I meant out area probably gets to charge more then where people are use to snow daily


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;2133780 said:


> I Plowed and salted 15 times. And Salt only, 16 times. That's from Nov 21st which was first event (4" snow) to March 24th (salted 3 times that day for freezing rain).
> 
> That's a below avg. year for me. I would like to go out 25-30 times to plow and salt. Salt only is pretty good at 16 times out.


You must plow at a 1/4"?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ponyboy;2133837 said:


> Not meant rude
> I meant out area probably gets to charge more then where people are use to snow daily


Yes, I think you're right.



Mark Oomkes;2133840 said:


> You must plow at a 1/4"?


Depending on conditions I plow a 1/2" once in a while and 3/4"-1" always. I use 1" as a trigger amount but have the flexibility to plow at less if I feel it's necessary or will create a cleaner result.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Plowed another 4-6" this morning and more in the forecast for Wednesday. March is holding true for being one of our snower months, last nights snow puts us at aboot 32-36" for the month.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF;2133909 said:


> Plowed another 4-6" this morning and more in the forecast for Wednesday. March is holding true for being one of our snower months, last nights snow puts us at aboot 32-36" for the month.


Sounds like a good month for you Buff. I'm glad this last storm went north of Madison, late March I just want to start getting my landscaping work done.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2133909 said:


> Plowed another 4-6" this morning and more in the forecast for Wednesday. March is holding true for being one of our snower months, last nights snow puts us at aboot 32-36" for the month.


We picked up another 3-4" so far, it's still snowing.
Not sure if in going to go play in the mud or not.
With the "warm" ground, sublimation, and compaction I just might
Do nothing.

Maybe, go back drag a drive if someone calls.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan;2133932 said:


> Sounds like a good month for you Buff. I'm glad this last storm went north of Madison, late March I just want to start getting my landscaping work done.


The dry spell we had in the1st 2wks of March was taken advantage of and I got the majority of my "spring" work taken care of. The storm every couple days isn't helping with anymore forward progress though. But it's spring time in the Rockies and you adapt.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2133909 said:


> Plowed another 4-6" this morning and more in the forecast for Wednesday. March is holding true for being one of our snower months, last nights snow puts us at aboot 32-36" for the month.


U know right now I hate you my friend....

Yes, jealousy is speaking.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

11 salt runs, 8 salt runs where partial plowing kicked in, 6 full plows, Plus a good amount of help plowing for people. Basically condensed into 10 weeks of work. I did really well because I handled most of the work myself, with very little overhead. But.... it could have been soo much more. Seemed we were mere miles from 10+ inches of snow at least 4 times, maybe more. I was also surprised at how little salt flats held up this year.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

We plowed 4 times and salted 21 times. Below average but that is fine by me, we have been over average for the last two seasons so the seasonal contracts are making back the money we lost on them the last two seasons.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2133955 said:


> U know right now I hate you my friend....
> 
> Yes, jealousy is speaking.


This time of the year the PITA is the MUD but it's why I have aboot 12pair of boots.


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

derekslawncare;2133377 said:


> ^^^^^ Ding, ding, ding. This right here. A WHOOLLLEEE LOT OF NOTHING. SUCKED. Seasonal avg is typically 24".


This winter sucked for a lot of us. I had 4 plows and 5 salt runs.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Think I plowed 6-8 times, sidewalks probably 12-15 times. March will not have anything billable. I actually started dirt work a few days ago, well demo work mostly.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

icudoucme;2133486 said:


> This year proves why you need a mix of contracts (set price for the whole season) and per trippers. (heavy on the contracts) We received more snow in day in February (24.5" in 13 hours) then we did from Nov 1- March 24. Thank the Lord for contracts! We average 100" this year less then 46" i believe. mostly .5-1" salts if that


That storm sucked


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know how many times the rain/snow sat over my house and the rain won most of the times.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll let ya know when it's over.
it's snowing.
an additional 2-4" today
and more is predicted for the week ahead

yes, it is acclimating.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sitting at the desk, the 12ft door open. Must be 70 out. Just saying.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Randall Ave;2135286 said:


> I'm sitting at the desk, the 12ft door open. Must be 70 out. Just saying.


We just broke 32*F.

Some mythical vortex is going to bring some cool temps in next week
Giving us a chance to see some more acclimation .

Just say'en.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave;2135286 said:


> I'm sitting at the desk, the 12ft door open. Must be 70 out. Just saying.


Same here we got the windows doors open at the office.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Waiting for happy hour, Afternoon is dragging,:laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG;2135302 said:


> Same here we got the windows doors open at the office.


Aren't you worried aboot the fly's gitting oot.......


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's just downright nice outside. And the phone didn't ring all day, till now. I'm cleaning the shop, got an old John Wayne movie on. Ya ever notice when your nice and comfortable, someone always has to ruin it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF;2135311 said:


> Aren't you worried aboot the fly's gitting oot.......


Why!! Not with the screens. How about you hillbilly. :laughing::laughing::laughing: No farms or ranches within 20 miles of here.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG;2135322 said:


> Why!! Not with the screens. How about you hillbilly. :laughing::laughing::laughing: No farms or ranches within 20 miles of here.


We have free range fly's oot here........ that is when it isn't windy......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2135330 said:


> We have free range fly's oot here........ that is when it isn't windy......


Windy with little to no cumulation tomorrow, hell yesterday was 70


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

FredG;2135306 said:


> Waiting for happy hour, Afternoon is dragging,:laughing:


Fred, just wondering how the cold :,s are going down??
65 degrees here where the PATS play in Ma. Sunday, Monday a cold blast
is coming W/ 1-3" is coming, but will melt on contact. 
hope next year is better. Good Luck to all,


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Not saying the it's over for the year but if it was I'd be ahead of last season.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Calling for 2-4 here Saturday night, I'm hoping it doesn't hold. We've got a bunch of excavating and concrete to get started on. I want to be done with snow till about November


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Avalanche 2500;2135369 said:


> Fred, just wondering how the cold :,s are going down??
> 65 degrees here where the PATS play in Ma. Sunday, Monday a cold blast
> is coming W/ 1-3" is coming, but will melt on contact.
> hope next year is better. Good Luck to all,


The beers where right on time, Thanks for asking.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Lite snow flakes falling here


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Snowed 3" over night, 16*F
Clearing with wind gusts to 30mph+

Must be a polar vortex ,,
Not a strong H fallowing closely behind a strong L


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF;2135330 said:


> We have free range fly's oot here........ that is when it isn't windy......


:laughing: :laughing: Simply red.....


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

FredG;2135470 said:


> The beers where right on time, Thanks for asking.


 Me too . Cant drink all day unless you start in the morning .....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Suppose to start on land clearing job Monday about a acre & 1/2 for solar panels, Got about a inch now. 3 to 5 today and another 3 to 5 Monday. The job is for a town about 13 miles from here. Maybe next week.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think we got about an inch or so. Sure wasnt the 2-4 they called for fortunately


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG;2135667 said:


> Suppose to start on land clearing job Monday about a acre & 1/2 for solar panels, Got about a inch now. 3 to 5 today and another 3 to 5 Monday. The job is for a town about 13 miles from here. Maybe next week.


We got a couple the solar farms going in here. Personally I dont think they will be worth it. I'm sure its funded by a government grant.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;2135737 said:


> We got a couple the solar farms going in here. Personally I dont think they will be worth it. I'm sure its funded by a government grant.


Ya it's for a town, I don't know how it's funded. It's prevailing wage. Operators get $72.00 per hr.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

yesterdays ground blizzard (all 10 rounds) to a beautiful day today


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

It's spring type weather, mid 60's for hi's, hi 30's for lows, no moisture and sun.... for this week.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

FredG;2135743 said:


> Ya it's for a town, I don't know how it's funded. It's prevailing wage. Operators get $72.00 per hr.


What time you want to start tomorrow? Hahaha


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

peteo1;2135865 said:


> What time you want to start tomorrow? Hahaha


It's off this week, We got snow. Yes I'm looking forward to the time myself. I got it figured for 2 operators and 2 labors.

I had a tree guy that was going to haul the trees out for $500.00 per load. They decided they wanted it chipped had to revise the bid. The chipper is $1200. per week. And I need another excavator to load it.

Lots of trees nothing bigger than 12 to 14 inches wide tall tho. You can't cheat either, Your payroll has to be certified.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like a nice job, hope it goes well for you. Personally I can't wait to get back to it. I miss the smell of diesel fuel and dirt in morning


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

peteo1;2135963 said:


> Sounds like a nice job, hope it goes well for you. Personally I can't wait to get back to it. I miss the smell of diesel fuel and dirt in morning


Amen Bro, I'm ready, Got to come to PA Montgomeryville ?? north of philly, Pick up a 10k pound excavator. It's at a Case franchise. Waiting for wire transfer to clear. Had to make 3 withdraws or you have to fill out all that paperwork for the bank. Good luck in the dirt this season.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

FredG;2135743 said:


> Ya it's for a town, I don't know how it's funded. It's prevailing wage. Operators get $72.00 per hr.


$72 per hour as in that is the wage the man in the seat gets????


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Buswell Forest;2137395 said:


> $72 per hour as in that is the wage the man in the seat gets????


That's with fica etc, The guy in the seat gets $62.00 per hr in check. The contractor pays $72.00 per hr.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

FredG;2137424 said:


> That's with fica etc, The guy in the seat gets $62.00 per hr in check. The contractor pays $72.00 per hr.


and how much for the truck?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

theplowmeister;2137526 said:


> and how much for the truck?


This is for Operators, The truckers don't get prevailing wage (Davis Baker act) because there not on site all the time. They get loaded and leave or bring material in and leave.

Tri axle in this area are $85.00 to $100.00 per hr depending on contractor. You would need to get a lot more if you needed a truck on site. I'm not sure of the driver rate but it's up there with in $10 $12.00 per hr below operator.

You have to have certified payroll. You can't cheat. You only got to use these rates where federal, state, county or city funds are involved. Just like a union job. These rates are based on union rates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, not sure what the official total was for yesterday, but we are over 60" now. Probably had as mulch if not more in April than March.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2137550 said:


> Well, not sure what the official total was for yesterday, but we are over 60" now. Probably had as mulch if not more in April than March.


Global warming, :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

FredG;2137424 said:


> That's with fica etc, The guy in the seat gets $62.00 per hr in check. The contractor pays $72.00 per hr.


And we wonder why city and state governments are all broke or in the red.....
That is just crazy. And to think a man who enlisted and fights ISIS for his country could very well be getting welfare because he gets such little pay...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;2137761 said:


> And we wonder why city and state governments are all broke or in the red.....
> That is just crazy. And to think a man who enlisted and fights ISIS for his country could very well be getting welfare because he gets such little pay...


What I find more disgusting is that the politicians that put that man in uniform in harm's way quite often end up as millionaires after a few years of screwing us and running our country into the ground, and in the mean time those men and women being on welfare. They are the ones that are truly serving our country, not the blowhards in Washington.

But yes, prevailing wage is a joke and a ripoff for the taxpayer.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Buswell Forest;2137761 said:


> And we wonder why city and state governments are all broke or in the red.....
> That is just crazy. And to think a man who enlisted and fights ISIS for his country could very well be getting welfare because he gets such little pay...


I agree, It's BS, I have no choice. The davis baker act is in the law.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2137767 said:


> What I find more disgusting is that the politicians that put that man in uniform in harm's way quite often end up as millionaires after a few years of screwing us and running our country into the ground, and in the mean time those men and women being on welfare. They are the ones that are truly serving our country, not the blowhards in Washington.
> 
> But yes, prevailing wage is a joke and a ripoff for the taxpayer.


I agree Mark, Are vets would be lucky to get a 1/4 of that wage. It causes trouble for all of us. If you only need one operator and one labor the other guys that are getting $30.00 per hr feel offended and won't give you 100% they feel cheated and you can't blame them. It's a hassle and a bunch of BS.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

In the dump truck industry which is my summer job prevailing wages on most federal and state jobs are right around $45.00 per hour for quad axle dump drivers. However the contractors only will pay $85-95 for the truck rate per hour. Explain to me how you pay a driver that out of the truck rate plus the expenses of the truck, fuel, insurance, depreciation, tires, not to mention profit. The cost of a new quad is right around $180 to 200K. The contractors know darn well that most companies skirt the wages or go out of business. In the mean time they bid the trucks out at 130-140 per hour and keep the difference. Its a crooked game and the origin of the problems is greed on the contractors part. They are hoping trucking companies are desperate enough for work that they will try to play their game.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Italiano67;2138083 said:


> In the dump truck industry which is my summer job prevailing wages on most federal and state jobs are right around $45.00 per hour for quad axle dump drivers. However the contractors only will pay $85-95 for the truck rate per hour. Explain to me how you pay a driver that out of the truck rate plus the expenses of the truck, fuel, insurance, depreciation, tires, not to mention profit. The cost of a new quad is right around $180 to 200K. The contractors know darn well that most companies skirt the wages or go out of business. In the mean time they bid the trucks out at 130-140 per hour and keep the difference. Its a crooked game and the origin of the problems is greed on the contractors part. They are hoping trucking companies are desperate enough for work that they will try to play their game.


Maybe I'm confused, How does this make the Contractor (me) crooked. It's the davis baker act, Not the contractor. If I could only get $90.00 per hr I would not go. This is setting yourself up for failure. How do you skirt wages with certified payroll.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Italiano67;2138083 said:


> In the dump truck industry which is my summer job prevailing wages on most federal and state jobs are right around $45.00 per hour for quad axle dump drivers. However the contractors only will pay $85-95 for the truck rate per hour. Explain to me how you pay a driver that out of the truck rate plus the expenses of the truck, fuel, insurance, depreciation, tires, not to mention profit. The cost of a new quad is right around $180 to 200K. The contractors know darn well that most companies skirt the wages or go out of business. In the mean time they bid the trucks out at 130-140 per hour and keep the difference. Its a crooked game and the origin of the problems is greed on the contractors part. They are hoping trucking companies are desperate enough for work that they will try to play their game.


Maybe its different up in Wisconsin but here triaxle drivers don't get prevailing because they aren't on site for more than a few minutes. That's what I'm told anyhow


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

FredG;2138088 said:


> Maybe I'm confused, How does this make the Contractor (me) crooked. It's the davis baker act, Not the contractor. If I could only get $90.00 per hr I would not go. This is setting yourself up for failure. How do you skirt wages with certified payroll.


My guess is to hire owner/operators


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

peteo1;2138121 said:


> My guess is to hire owner/operators


That would not make a difference, They got inspectors running around to everyone present asking name and who they work for and what they are getting payed per hr. This is so it can match the certified payroll.

You are right about most truckers not getting rate as I stated above. I have seen truckers receive rate where they are batching materials on site.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Italiano67;2138083 said:


> In the dump truck industry which is my summer job prevailing wages on most federal and state jobs are right around $45.00 per hour for quad axle dump drivers. However the contractors only will pay $85-95 for the truck rate per hour. Explain to me how you pay a driver that out of the truck rate plus the expenses of the truck, fuel, insurance, depreciation, tires, not to mention profit. The cost of a new quad is right around $180 to 200K. The contractors know darn well that most companies skirt the wages or go out of business. In the mean time they bid the trucks out at 130-140 per hour and keep the difference. Its a crooked game and the origin of the problems is greed on the contractors part. They are hoping trucking companies are desperate enough for work that they will try to play their game.


I see what your saying now. This practice your talking about does not have to be rate job. This is why most contractors don't own there own trucks no more. They make a profit off independent truckers.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Kind of like being a sub for plowing. Company gets job. My trucks sub for company. I pay my driver's. Nobody forced me to do this.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The truck drivers around here get a hosing anyway, Not one of them get a decent wage. Italiano is right I think I misunderstood him. It's cheaper for me to have a dump deliver material to my yard or site than to haul it myself with smaller trucks.

A friend of mine much bigger than me that uses trucks everyday only wants to give 80 to 85 per hr. Those trucks are incorporated in the bid for at least $50.00 over that per hr. That's a scary biz to me and seen many fail at it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

FredG;2138145 said:


> The truck drivers around here get a hosing anyway, Not one of them get a decent wage. Italiano is right I think I misunderstood him. It's cheaper for me to have a dump deliver material to my yard or site than to haul it myself with smaller trucks.
> 
> A friend of mine much bigger than me that uses trucks everyday only wants to give 80 to 85 per hr. Those trucks are incorporated in the bid for at least $50.00 over that per hr. That's a scary biz to me and seen many fail at it.


I was under the impression that on a prevailing wage job you are only allowed to charge $10/hr more than you're paying for trucking.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

FredG;2138131 said:


> That would not make a difference, They got inspectors running around to everyone present asking name and who they work for and what they are getting payed per hr. This is so it can match the certified payroll.
> 
> You are right about most truckers not getting rate as I stated above. I have seen truckers receive rate where they are batching materials on site.


You're right about the batch material but prevailing wage does not apply to owner operators. Certified payroll is for employees, Own/Op are subcontractors and paid their normal trucking rate. At least that's how it is here. We don't work in NY so I'm not sure about the finer points of their workings


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you guys have ADD?? This thread is way off topic, I keep checking to see if someone commented about their snow season and...NOPE!! More on prevailing wage BS. Start a new thread somewhere else, damn.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have more to say on this subject but I have been scolded so I will leave it here.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

WIPensFan;2138266 said:


> Do you guys have ADD?? This thread is way off topic, I keep checking to see if someone commented about their snow season and...NOPE!! More on prevailing wage BS. Start a new thread somewhere else, damn.


Everybody else been participating including the opening poster, (olddog) And the mods aren't crying, Take a break.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

peteo1;2138259 said:


> You're right about the batch material but prevailing wage does not apply to owner operators. Certified payroll is for employees, Own/Op are subcontractors and paid their normal trucking rate. At least that's how it is here. We don't work in NY so I'm not sure about the finer points of their workings


No your right, I was just assuming you were talking about a hired driver.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Italiano67;2138303 said:


> I have more to say on this subject but I have been scolded so I will leave it here.


MJD has not said a word, You got more to add, Feel free. There's been no trouble or bad words. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;2138266 said:


> Do you guys have ADD?? This thread is way off topic, I keep checking to see if someone commented about their snow season and...NOPE!! More on prevailing wage BS. Start a new thread somewhere else, damn.


I like shiny things.................SQUIRREL!!!!!!!!!!

Because every thread stays on topic.

Lighten up Sally.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a good season 9 storms (average 10 storms a season) no storm over 6" so no extra charges for big storms.
All customers are seasonal.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

peteo1;2138258 said:


> I was under the impression that on a prevailing wage job you are only allowed to charge $10/hr more than you're paying for trucking.


I'm not sure there concerned about what your receiving over, Just the wage of the driver. I never had that looked at. Around here owner operator could be one truck to 100 truck. As a owner no I could sit in a shovel/dozer and not receive rate.

I would want it tho. :laughing:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

how about trying to get on topic again? 

and I do think its funny that even when another member suggests taking it back on topic everyone still cries and complains about/to him...it's not just me that thinks this, unfortunately, the majority doesn't speak up about it Thumbs Up

I know the season is over/winding down so we may allow a little more "off topic" and shoot the breeze discussions within certain threads, but, as I always request, lets TRY to get back to the discussion 

thanks all


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buff season doesn't for a minute. He's looking a large snow fall this weekend


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan;2138317 said:


> how about trying to get on topic again?
> 
> and I do think its funny that even when another member suggests taking it back on topic everyone still cries and complains about/to him...it's not just me that thinks this, unfortunately, the majority doesn't speak up about it Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


Hey Mikey,

Since I started this thread, shouldn't I have monitoring rights, you know I should be the moderator?

I can/would be fair, just, and impartial just like you 

Thanks partner!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2138319 said:


> Hey Mikey,
> 
> Since I started this thread, shouldn't I have monitoring rights, you know I should be the moderator?
> 
> ...


it's Mike and no, you don't have the "monitoring rights" for the thread :crying: and let me think about you moderating for a minute.......................

nope, but thanks for offering OLD dog Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't know if you don't ask...

Thanks MJD for your thoughtful consideration.

Back to the season, since its over for the most of us, what are your plans for the global warming for next year?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

1olddogtwo;2138325 said:


> Don't know if you don't ask...
> 
> Thanks MJD for your thoughtful consideration.
> 
> Back to the season, since its over for the most of us, what are your plans for the global warming for next year?


Definitely should start presalting and preplowing as soon as possible, maybe even throw in same-day service for new sales. Nothing says I can't wait to service you like a white parking lot in July or August


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2138318 said:


> Buff season doesn't for a minute. He's looking a large snow fall this weekend


Yep, mother nature or FMN is going to make things interesting oot here this weekend. http://www.weather.gov/media/bou/april2016snowstorm2.pdf
Just another spring when you do cleanup's, etc.... mow around piles of snow and do storm cleanups. We have aboot another month of season overlap till I can put snow equipment away for a couple months till mid September and deal with the same season overlap crap till November.

Worst thing is the mud, I hate mud season.:realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Our season is over.....lock the thread.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2138339 said:


> Our season is over.....lock the thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It was OVER when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor............trust me.


----------

